

Ask HN: Visting San Francisco before moving... what should I check out? - lionheart

I'm planning on moving to Silicon Valley (San Francisco, Palo Alto, or Mountain View) in 6 months or so and I'm taking a trip with my co-founder next month to scope it out.<p>What should I definitely check out? Any frequent hacker haunts? Co-working offices? Other things of interest to the startup community?
======
zaveri
I hung out at Coupa Cafe and University Coffee Cafe (in palo alto) last time I
visited. Heard that hacker dojo in Mountain View is a must see. Good Luck!

